# Newborn not pooping (x post to life w/babe)



## Teakafrog (Dec 23, 2005)

Thought you guys might know what to do since she is BF...

She waited 2 days to do her first meconium poop, then went like 6 times. After that she went once the next day, not at ALL the next 2 days, once that still looked a lot like meconium day 6, and now is one week old and still hasn't pooped again. I took her in on day 5 for a checkup at the hosp, nurses said to give her glucose water (which I don't want to do for fear of nipple confusion), or infant glycerine suppositories. Should I? Or just wait? She is exclusively BF, but is gaining weight, so I know she is getting enough, she has 6-8 wet diapers a day. Any thoughts?


----------



## NameThatMama (Oct 26, 2004)

Were you tested for a cystic fibrosis mutation during pregnancy? That sounds a lot like what I was told to look for while we were waiting for my daughter's CF test (from cord blood) to come back.


----------



## cdahlgrd (Sep 4, 2002)

I would do the suppository and keep a close eye on it. Perhaps chart, so you really know what is going on when you talk with her ped (if needed).

Watch her weight and signs for dehydration, and feel free to talk to your ped!!


----------



## mama24-7 (Aug 11, 2004)

You have other children, so you don't have new mom jitters. Do you feel like their might be a problem?

My dd took a while to poop & she was just fine. My midwife said that her son took something like 15 days to poop & he too was fine.

I think you need to evaluation the situation and also listen to your instincts. I believe we have them for a reason.

Good luck!

Sus


----------



## my3peanuts (Nov 25, 2006)

I would not give her the suppositories. I have had to do them on myself and they burn horribly.









I think it's wise to talk to your ped but most likely as long as she is not in pain and she is passing gas, wetting diapers, etc. she is probably just taking a while to regulate her bowels.


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters (Sep 16, 2006)

*As far as i know it can be normal for a breastfed baby to go as long as a wk without pooing without there being any problems, my lo's occasionally went a few days without doing a poo and were ok.
Soz to sound thick would it not hurt a baby using a supositry?
only thing health visitors have ever said to give has been watered down orange juice if they were constipated*


----------

